# XFREE: Auflösungs- und Hz-Probleme

## Daniel@tux

Hi!

Hab jetzt schon alles mögliche ausprobiert, aber ich bekomme einfach nicht die Auflösung und die Bildwiederholfrequenz, die ich gerne haben möchte. Technisch ist es möglich.

Ich möchte 1280x1152  @ 74Hz haben. Wenn ich jedoch x starte, komme ich nur in die 1024x786. Wenn ich per Strg+Alt+[Plus] die Auflösung höher stellen will, kommt dieser "virtuelle Desktop". Also dass, wo der Bildschirm gescrollt werden kann. Das möchte ich nicht haben.

Hier mal meine XF86Config:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

#    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Moni1"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0

    VertRefresh 60-120

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset   "generic"

    Driver     "vga"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "gf4"

    Driver      "nv"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "gf4"

    Monitor     "Moni1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1152" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1152" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1152" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "Xinerama" "off"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

Kann mir da einer helfen?

----------

## Felix82

laß doch mal testweise "1280x1024" und "1024x768" in der seciton "screen" ganz weg, und schau wie er dann x startet.

----------

## Matty29

Hach das hat mir nun aber grade geholfen.

Danke geht an Daniel@tux

Mein problem war das ich meinen Bildschirm ständig hin und her schieben konnte wie ich wollte. eingestellt war im XF86.Config

1024x768 60Hz.

Wobei ich die auch im Control Center auf 60Hz zu stehen hatte.

Danch konnte ich machen was ich woltte der Bildschirm blieb wie er war egal was ich in der  XF86.Config auch einstellte.

Nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen habe versuchte ich einmal die Tasten-Kombi  [Alt]+[Strg]+Plus]  und siehe da der Bildschirm is wieder oki. *freu*

----------

## amne

Sieht aus, als hättest du dein Problem von letztens noch nicht gelöst. Da warens zwar noch 1280x1024, aber anscheinend hast du ein Stück vom Monitor weggesägt.

----------

## toskala

*gacker* der war wirklich gut    :Laughing: 

----------

## Daniel@tux

Du hast recht, ich habs nicht gelöst. Hab jetzt auch alle Auflösungen bis auf die 1280x1152 rausgenommen, trotzdem geht er nur in den 1280x1024@60. Kann dann auch per strg-alt-+ nichts machen.

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Bei allen anderen XFree-Verionen (von Suse, Redhat,...) ging das ohne Probleme. Nur hier habe ich diese Probleme.

Gibts vielleicht ein Tool mit (G)UI, um was an den Bildschirmeigenschaften zu ändern? Über das Programm, was bei KDE dabei war (System --> Bildschirmgröße und -ausrichtung ändern) kann ich das nicht machen. Da ist immer bei 1024x786 Schluss. Wenn ich im 1280x1024 bin, steht die da auch noch.

Wie kann ich denn in der XF8Config den Virtuellen Desktop ausschalten? Das finde ich die zweit schwachsinnigste Erfindung gleich hinter MS Windows  :Smile: 

PS: Wenigstens konnte ich Matty29 etwas helfen.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Zunächst, schau mal ins log, der Server sollte für die Auflösungen, die Du angibst gewisse Standardmodes testen. Schau ob er es tut und ob der Grafiktreiber sie verwehrt und warum.

Notfalls Modeline selbst basteln und hinzufügen und deren Benutzung erlaube.

Wenn ich zum beispiel für 1024x768 @ 120+ Hz eine Modelien habe, dann kann ich auch in gnoem unter screen resolution (?) - Weiß den name auswendig nicht genau - diesen Mode auswählen, weil er gelistet wird.

----------

## Daniel@tux

Hab jetzt modelines reingeschrieben, aber keine Veränderung  :Sad:  Ich weiss auch nicht genau, wie die sich zusammen setzten.

```

   ModeLine "1280x1024" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine "1280x1024" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688   1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine "1280x1024" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728   1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

```

Als Auflösung hatte ich auch mal nur "1280x1152", aber dann startete X nicht mehr. In der Log sind keine Fehlermeldungen. Nur "Using vt7".

----------

## DarKRaveR

http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl

Und wie gesagt, schau unbedingt ins logfile von X da wird jeder mode gecheckt und normalerweise gesagt, wo der schuh drückt.

Zum Beispiel steht dann da sowas wie HSync out of range oder ähnliches und mit Glück noch Infos wie die Range ist etc.

----------

## RealGeizt

ich hab mal deine config umgeschrieben, dass sie eigentlich jetzt 1280x1152@74Hz machen sollte.

ich bin so vor gegangen wie ich auch meine hz zahlen eingestellt hab.

1. mit gtf die modline erzeugt.

```
chris@cKy : 4 files 2.8Mb $ gtf 1280 1152 74

  # 1280x1152 @ 74.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 88.95 kHz; pclk: 155.13 MHz

  Modeline "1280x1152_74.00"  155.13  1280 1376 1512 1744  1152 1153 1156 1202  -HSync +Vsync
```

2. deine x config abgeändert.

```
Section "Module" 

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension 

    SubSection  "extmod" 

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension 

    EndSubSection 

    Load        "type1" 

    Load        "speedo" 

#    Load        "freetype" 

#    Load        "xtt" 

#    Load       "glx" 

#    Load       "dri" 

EndSection 

Section "Files" 

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb" 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/" 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled" 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled" 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/" 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" 

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/" 

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/" 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" 

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules" 

EndSection 

Section "ServerFlags" 

#    Option "NoTrapSignals" 

#    Option "DontVTSwitch" 

#    Option "DontZap" 

#    Option "Dont Zoom" 

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension" 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune" 

#    Option "DisableModInDev" 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier   "Keyboard1" 

    Driver   "Keyboard" 

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue" 

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30" 

#    Option "XkbDisable" 

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86" 

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105" 

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

# Identifier and driver 

    Identifier   "Mouse1" 

    Driver   "mouse" 

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2" 

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux" 

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

#    Option "Resolution"   "256" 

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue" 

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600" 

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150" 

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons" 

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50" 

#    Option "ChordMiddle" 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

    Identifier  "Moni1" 

    HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0 

    VertRefresh 60-120 

    utDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard" 

    Option "Xinerama" "off" 

    Modeline "1280x1152_74.00"  155.13  1280 1376 1512 1744  1152 1153 1156 1202  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection 

# Section "DRI" 

#    Mode 0666 

# EndSection

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

    Identifier   "Standard VGA" 

    VendorName   "Unknown" 

    BoardName   "Unknown" 

#    Chipset   "generic" 

    Driver     "vga" 

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0" 

#    VideoRam   256 

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

    Identifier  "gf4" 

    Driver      "nv" 

    #VideoRam    131072 

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

    Identifier  "Screen 1" 

    Device      "gf4" 

    Monitor     "Moni1" 

    DefaultDepth 24 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       8 

        Modes       "1280x1152_74.00" "1280x1024" "1024x768" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       16 

        Modes       "1280x1152_74.00" "1280x1024" "1024x768" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       24 

        Modes       "1280x1152_74.00" "1280x1024" "1024x768" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection 

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout" 

    Identifier  "Simple Layout" 

    Screen "Screen 1" 

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer" 

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard" 

    Option "Xinerama" "off" 

EndSection 

# Section "DRI" 

#    Mode 0666 

# EndSection
```

ich hoffe, dass es jetzt bei dir funktioniert mit der x config die ich für dich geändert hab.

----------

## amne

 *Daniel@tux wrote:*   

> Du hast recht, ich habs nicht gelöst.

 

Dann mach bitte in Zukunft keinen neuen Thread zum Thema auf, danke.

Habe den alten Thread zugunsten diesen Threads geschlossen.

----------

## siliconburner

www.suse.de ==> supportdatenbank/hardwaredatenbank und deinen monitor suchen. dort sind auch die frequenzen angegeben.

auch wenn ich mir suse nie wieder installe, so schlecht sind die nich (gute supportdatenbank)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Daniel@tux

Hi!

Würde ich ja machen, da gibts nur ein Problem. Mein Moni ist relativ alt. Es steht auch keine Model-Bezeichnung drauf. Also ich kann nicht sagen, welcher Monitor es genau ist. Die horizontalen und vertikalen Frequenzen kenne ich, die stehen hinten auf dem Aufkleber.

----------

## siliconburner

die brauchste ja nur bei xf86cg -textmode mit angeben und er stellt eigentlich alles selbst ein. aber wenn er alt ist, dann solltest du wenn's läuft mal genau hinhören falls er übertaktet wird, dann fieüpt er in hohen tönen. die alten hatten noch keine abschaltung.

----------

## Daniel@tux

Nein, er pfeift nicht. Ich verstehe das nicht. Ich konnte bisher immer mit der Auflösung höher. Aber jetzt kann ich nur 1280x1024 @ 60 Hz. Nichtmal bei dieser Auflösung kann ich die Hz hoher stellen.

----------

## Michael_B

1152 Pixel vertikale Aufloesung bei 74Hz haben moechtest, dann heisst das im Klartext:

Dein Monitor muss 74 mal pro Sekunde 1152 Zeilen anzeigen.

Die theoretisch mindestens benoetigte Horizontalfrequenz (Zeilen je Sekunde) ist demnach 74Hz x 1152 = 86400Hz = 86,4 kHz.

Da der Monitor seitlich noch ein paar Pixel Overscan hat, brauchst Du in der Praxis aber noch mehr.

In Deiner config (Section Monitor) steht aber, dass Dein Bildschim nur 79kHz kann.  XFree darf also die 74Hz garnicht verwenden, weil es ja sonst Deinen Monitor grillen koennte.  Die maximale fuer XFree erlaubte Frequenz ist mit Deinen Comfig-Settings  79000 / 1152 = 68,58 Hz abzueglich ein paar Prozent wegen der seitlichen Overscans. Du siehst also, dass Xfree sich absolut richtig verhaelt.

Wenn Dein Bildschirm es wirklich vertraegt, was ich bei einem etwas aelteren Modell anzweifeln moechte, dann gebe in Deiner Monitor Section einfach eine hoehere Horizontalfrequenz an.  Probiere erst mal 88kHz, wenn das nicht reicht, dann 90 oder 92 oder 94. 

Achtung: Alles auf eigene Gefahr !!!!

Nicht heulen, wenn Dir der Bildschirm um die Ohren fliegt....

----------

## Michael_B

Nachtrag:

1) Die Modeline solltest Du nach Aenderung der Horizontalfrequenz wieder rausnehmen.

2) 1024 x 75 = 76,8 kHz + ein Paar Prozent

    Kann auch knapp zu viel sein fuer Deine 79kHz Einstellung.

----------

## Daniel@tux

Hi!

Das ist doch mal ne Aussage!!!

Also, habs getestet. Hatte bei Horizonal ja 31.5 - 79.0 stehen. Hab die 79 durch 88 ersetzt, gespeichert und x neu gestartet. Allerdings kam kein Bild. Hab jetzt auch meinen Monitortyp rausgefunden. Es ist der Fujitsu 716. Ich suche jetzt mal in der Suse-DB danach. Vielleicht finde ich da ja was brauchbares.

----------

